# O. granulifera photos



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some photos and video of a group of captive O. granulifera (Palmar norte population) taken at Brian K's place in CR.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Yep, I'm jealous


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

ugh,what I would do to get my hands on just one of those guys!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful... are these the same or a separate population as the Golfitos? I've heard them mentioned together so much I'm confused as to whether they are the same or not. 

What tank size was that group being kept in? just curious


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I didnt find any around golfito so hard to say. These are a little further north.

Tank was massive, 100 G perhaps, I have a longer video of it that I can try to post.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Confused... are these in the wild, or in someone's vivarium? None the less they are beautiful!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mitch said:


> Confused... are these in the wild, or in someone's vivarium? None the less they are beautiful!


 
The first sentence in the first post lists them as captive...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

How many animals make up the group? I see at least 8. Also, did you get a fts?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great group of frog!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think I counted 10 in Brian's tank. I would guess it to be 200 gal capacity....

Of course Brian LIVES in Costa Rica.....

Shawn


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> The first sentence in the first post lists them as captive...


But it also says in CR. I don't know, captive and in Costa Rica is just a confusing combination to me.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So are these guys found in the same kind of density's as Pums in the wild, in that where they occur in spots you have to keep fromn stepping on them?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

They are a part of Brian Kubicki's CRARC. Costa Rican Amphibians
As I assume from some of the responses some are not familiar with Brian's work in CR.


----------

